# New components after lightning strike



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I just settled with my insurance Co. and pulled the plug on the major replacement items. Had to replace the following:

Panasonic PT-AE4000 with PT-AE8000
H/K AVR 247 with Denon AVR X4000
Carver Cinema Sub with PSA Xs15se
Onkyo HTR-680 with Denon AVR x3000

Can't wait till some of this starts coming in. Also have to try to repair my PS3 and Xbox 360. Was going to replace with PS4 and Xbox 1 but considering the game library I have it would be rather pointless for now. Also making a trip to Costco soon to get some Blu-ray players and a few TVs which were taken out. Probably replace my power surge protectors as well even though all but one still appears to work with no indication of a fault.

Any suggestions on power surge units (more or less simple ones not batt back up Etc.). Note that my Monster power units were the only ones that failed and won't work now - also note the equipment hooked unto them was the most damaged! Monster would not do anything as I could not find my receipts (even though I registered the units when purchased). Oh well - live and learn!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I really like Tripplite products, this one here on Amazon is a good one. 
I have two of theses Ethereal units also and have worked flawlessly for the last three years.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you get the store you bought them from to pull your receit? I've never had a problem with Monster products. I take them back to where I bought them & they give me new ones. Monster is supposed to replace the zapped SP as well. That's the bueaty of "brick & morter." I remind the salesman that "after the sale service" is why I spend a little more...as opposed to "on-line."


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

As you replace those Monster units with hopefully better ones (I like Panamax, Furman is good too), you might consider adding whole-house surge protection at the breaker box. It's not a big difficult job, but an electrician is recommended. You'll want to have someone verify the quality of your electrical ground as well. Just having a ground rod outside isn't any real guarantee that it's a good low resistance ground, you should have someone measure and verify it, install a fresh one if it's bad. A good ground is essential to any surge protection working well, especially the whole house protectors at the breaker box.

I've never heard of anyone making a successful claim on a surge protector's equipment damage guarantee. They always manage to wiggle out of it somehow. Hopefully someone has won one of those battles, but so far all I hear is it doesn't go well.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Im trying to decide as well which to purchase. I have used Monster in the past with NO issues. However I would like to connect my amps. ie Crown xls 1500's and Behringer Inukes

My monster will not allow more than 1 unit to power on when connected. Its only the 15amp with a single 20amp. So Im curious if I purchased the 20amp Furman with 8 outlets if I can connect up to 8 amps powered on at once? I only have 4 pro amps but plan on adding more. Can I connect a Furman to a outlet in my basement or does the circuit itself require 20amp service from the panel? I am currently using extension outlets which leaves them exposed and unprotected. 
Should I consider Panamax or any other manufacturers? I would like to connect 2 1,000 watt plate amp subwoofers as well IF possible. They are currently connected to wall outlets from the same 15amp service panel.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

gazoink said:


> As you replace those Monster units with hopefully better ones (I like Panamax, Furman is good too), you might consider adding whole-house surge protection at the breaker box. It's not a big difficult job, but an electrician is recommended. You'll want to have someone verify the quality of your electrical ground as well. Just having a ground rod outside isn't any real guarantee that it's a good low resistance ground, you should have someone measure and verify it, install a fresh one if it's bad. A good ground is essential to any surge protection working well, especially the whole house protectors at the breaker box.
> 
> I've never heard of anyone making a successful claim on a surge protector's equipment damage guarantee. They always manage to wiggle out of it somehow. Hopefully someone has won one of those battles, but so far all I hear is it doesn't go well.


I remember about 10 years ago a lightning strike blew my 5.1 klipsch speaker set including subwoofer for my p.c. (then it was $400) Best Buy stated since it was an "act of god" they surge protector would not stand behind there guarantee. ummm what! But then I remember I purchased the extended warranty for the speakers. LOL Best Buy gave me a brand new box. Thank for the extended warranty I NEVER buy... I had just purchased the speakers 2 weeks earlier. "Act of God" excuse huh, a surge protector is supposed to stop lightning damage. Funny excuse but NOT funny!


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Can you get the store you bought them from to pull your receit? I've never had a problem with Monster products. I take them back to where I bought them & they give me new ones. Monster is supposed to replace the zapped SP as well. That's the bueaty of "brick & morter." I remind the salesman that "after the sale service" is why I spend a little more...as opposed to "on-line."


 I can confirm that, even though it was a few days after the expiration date, Monster did honor my PS replacement due to lightning strike, I believe it is the 2500 SP. I did not know it was burnt out until my internet router, which I had connected to it, died twice in two months during raining season last year, then I figured it was my Monster. I did not claim the routers though because I still had warranty on them from the manufacturer and they replaced it. Even though I am not a big fan or purchasing extended warranties, i.e i did not have any extended warranty on my Monster, I have bought and used a couple of geek squad extended warranties.


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

smurphy522 said:


> Well I just settled with my insurance Co. and pulled the plug on the major replacement items. Had to replace the following: [*]Panasonic PT-AE4000 with PT-AE8000 [*]H/K AVR 247 with Denon AVR X4000 [*]Carver Cinema Sub with PSA Xs15se [*]Onkyo HTR-680 with Denon AVR x3000 Can't wait till some of this starts coming in. Also have to try to repair my PS3 and Xbox 360. Was going to replace with PS4 and Xbox 1 but considering the game library I have it would be rather pointless for now. Also making a trip to Costco soon to get some Blu-ray players and a few TVs which were taken out. Probably replace my power surge protectors as well even though all but one still appears to work with no indication of a fault. Any suggestions on power surge units (more or less simple ones not batt back up Etc.). Note that my Monster power units were the only ones that failed and won't work now - also note the equipment hooked unto them was the most damaged! Monster would not do anything as I could not find my receipts (even though I registered the units when purchased). Oh well - live and learn!


i thought Monster could pull up the date when the part left their facility and take that as the sale date, just give them the SN and if it falls within the warranty period, which for PS is 4-5 years, they can at least replace the Monster PS. That is about 200-300 bucks....I would call them back.


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

smurphy522 said:


> Well I just settled with my insurance Co. and pulled the plug on the major replacement items. Had to replace the following: [*]Panasonic PT-AE4000 with PT-AE8000 [*]H/K AVR 247 with Denon AVR X4000 [*]Carver Cinema Sub with PSA Xs15se [*]Onkyo HTR-680 with Denon AVR x3000 Can't wait till some of this starts coming in. Also have to try to repair my PS3 and Xbox 360. Was going to replace with PS4 and Xbox 1 but considering the game library I have it would be rather pointless for now. Also making a trip to Costco soon to get some Blu-ray players and a few TVs which were taken out. Probably replace my power surge protectors as well even though all but one still appears to work with no indication of a fault. Any suggestions on power surge units (more or less simple ones not batt back up Etc.). Note that my Monster power units were the only ones that failed and won't work now - also note the equipment hooked unto them was the most damaged! Monster would not do anything as I could not find my receipts (even though I registered the units when purchased). Oh well - live and learn!


as for the suggestions, I have a Monster ( the replaced one, new) working in my livingroom, but for the HT system, which is where the not so cheap equipment is, I got a Panamax M5300-PM, so far after a few lightning strikes, everything comes back on, plus it is cool looking. I considered the Furman but was considerably more expensive.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

R2RO said:


> I can confirm that, even though it was a few days after the expiration date, Monster did honor my PS replacement due to lightning strike, I believe it is the 2500 SP. I did not know it was burnt out until my internet router, which I had connected to it, died twice in two months during raining season last year, then I figured it was my Monster. I did not claim the routers though because I still had warranty on them from the manufacturer and they replaced it. Even though I am not a big fan or purchasing extended warranties, i.e i did not have any extended warranty on my Monster, I have bought and used a couple of geek squad extended warranties.


Warranties, extended warranties and "equipment damage insurance" supposedly included with some surge protectors are three very different things. 

The standard 90-day manufacturers warranty (sometimes up to 3 years) comes included with equipment purchased from authorized dealers (not included with all Amazon sales, but some)

An extended warranty is usually purchased from and provided by a third-party company, basically an insurance policy. They win because most are never claimed on. We sometimes win in the rare case we'd have gear failure within the extended period. Watch out for conditions they wiggle out of, like the so-called "acts of god". 

The equipment damage insurance policies that cover all your AV gear connected to the device, shown as sales points designed to promote sales of those surge protectors, but are almost impossible to actually claim on. There is so much fine print, and ways out of payout, your chances of collecting are pretty much zero.


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

gazoink said:


> Warranties, extended warranties and "equipment damage insurance" supposedly included with some surge protectors are three very different things. The standard 90-day manufacturers warranty (sometimes up to 3 years) comes included with equipment purchased from authorized dealers (not included with all Amazon sales, but some) An extended warranty is usually purchased from and provided by a third-party company, basically an insurance policy. They win because most are never claimed on. We sometimes win in the rare case we'd have gear failure within the extended period. Watch out for conditions they wiggle out of, like the so-called "acts of god". The equipment damage insurance policies that cover all your AV gear connected to the device, shown as sales points designed to promote sales of those surge protectors, but are almost impossible to actually claim on. There is so much fine print, and ways out of payout, your chances of collecting are pretty much zero.


you are correct, I should have specified this was the manufacturers warranty that had expired, yet Monster still honored, however an important point gas oink makes, it only applies when you buy from approved vendors, in my case, long gone Circuit City.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

gazoink said:


> As you replace those Monster units with hopefully better ones (I like Panamax, Furman is good too), you might consider adding whole-house surge protection at the breaker box. It's not a big difficult job, but an electrician is recommended. You'll want to have someone verify the quality of your electrical ground as well. Just having a ground rod outside isn't any real guarantee that it's a good low resistance ground, you should have someone measure and verify it, install a fresh one if it's bad. A good ground is essential to any surge protection working well, especially the whole house protectors at the breaker box.


Ground verification, shmerification--just hook a bunch of paper clips together and run them into the nearest potted plant! :gulp: yikes:

Seriously now, I can't think of more ...are you ready for it?... *sound* :yes: advice. I'm also a lightning strike victim. It fried both of my monoblocks (and a toaster :rofl, but nothing else! The culprit? Grounding rods used for both dedicated lines became corroded over time. No one ever thought to check them. Luckily, my homeowner's insurance policy covered the incident. I only had to ante-up the deductible.

As you shop for new protection, it may help to know that catastrophic events are but part of the picture; multiple smaller spikes riding on your AC cause damage over long lengths of time. Keep in mind better electronics are usually designed with robust power supplies, but they still weaken with every hit. That's exactly how most cheap surge protector's are designed. Their minimal internal circuitry take the hits, and eventually fail because of it. Some of the worst protectors don't even let you know they've failed!


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Ground verification, shmerification--just hook a bunch of paper clips together and run them into the nearest potted plant! :gulp: yikes:


Now I'm feeling sorry for the plant. What a way to go, blown to bits from a couple of paper clips.


----------

